# Looking for advice on a Stihl chainsaw



## outdoorswoman (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello all,

I am new to this site and to chainsaws. I am buying my boyfriend a chainsaw for his birthday. He is looking for a chainsaw that can take down medium-sized trees, cut firewood, and is lightweight. I have narrowed it down to the Stihl MS 261 pro. I was wondering how well this chainsaw performs and if this is in fact the chainsaw for the job or if there was a different model that might be better. 

Thank you,

Outdoorswoman


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Everything that I have read on them say they are great saws.


----------



## brucew44guns (Jan 8, 2012)

I've got a small Stihl saw like that, an 024. Mine is a "pro saw" too, so you are definately doing the right thing here as to it being a pro saw. Tougher, lasts longer. That little saw should make your guy a happy camper.


----------



## cba7225 (Aug 7, 2013)

*I say don't buy*

I have a 2.5 year old STIHL - used 15 times - never dropped it. I am facing a $275.00 repair on an MS-211 that I bought for $250. I called STIHL and asked how an engine housing can crack when the plastic body surrounding the entire chainsaw was completely fine / not broken. I asked if they would stand by their product. They said "something cracked the engine housing." I said, that I'm telling as many people as I can about my experience and Kelly at STIHL tech services hung up on me. That is all FACT. I'm not a happy customer of STIHL. I will never buy their products again and I'm telling as many people as I can about this.


----------



## Rivets (Aug 11, 2013)

*Whole story*

cab, You keep telling half the story. Why don't you tell members that you have not even run a complete tank of fuel through the saw in the 2&1/2 years you had it. as you posted on other forums. Leaving fuel in for that amount of time is not a responsible owner and no one believes your rants.


----------



## kacvvzsa (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey you can try Stihl Ms381 72.2cc 3.9kw 20 Inch chainsaw. It's good.


----------

